# Which Dinan upgrade to get first?



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

Which upgrade will give me the most noticeable power increase?


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

flattothefloor said:


> Which upgrade will give me the most noticeable power increase?


The supercharger.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

540 M-Sport said:


> The supercharger.


 :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

I was pondering this as well..and emailed my local authorized DINAN service center and the guy was really nice and actually emailed me. He said a good starting mod would be one of two:

A. Exhaust

or

B. CAI and Stage 2 software to the engine


Either one would be a good base starting point.

I plan on earning my 10 points to make my 5 a DINAN 5....by next year! Gotta save those pennies and do each mod one at a time.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

If you go to www.dinancars.com you can see what each mod will give in hp torque and points. Biggest bang for the buck will be suspension, imho.
Mike


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

mottati said:


> If you go to www.dinancars.com you can see what each mod will give in hp torque and points. Biggest bang for the buck will be suspension, imho.
> Mike


How much did the suspension work cost you when you did it?


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Now is a good time to buy dinan, as they're having a sale. About 20% off list seems to be the going rate, depending on the particular dinan dealer. I paid around $1800 for stage 3 on my M5, labor was around $1500, iirc. (this was maybe 6-8 months ago). A buddy of mine just had his 03 M5 worked in, did stage 2 suspension, wheels, cai, mafs, and headers, all installed for around 20k.
Mike


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

mottati said:


> Now is a good time to buy dinan, as they're having a sale. About 20% off list seems to be the going rate, depending on the particular dinan dealer. I paid around $1800 for stage 3 on my M5, labor was around $1500, iirc. (this was maybe 6-8 months ago). A buddy of mine just had his 03 M5 worked in, did stage 2 suspension, wheels, cai, mafs, and headers, all installed for around 20k.
> Mike


So, is that $1800 total or $3300 ($1800 + $1500) in total. Also, is the sale from dinan or was it particular to your particular dealer/mechanic.


----------



## mbanks21 (Aug 5, 2003)

If anyones interested in Dinan suspension please PM me, Im running a special on m3forum.com and E46 fanatics. 10-20% off list in most cases!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

mbanks21 said:


> If anyones interested in Dinan suspension please PM me, Im running a special on m3forum.com and E46 fanatics. 10-20% off list in most cases!


Are you only doing it for 3-series?


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> So, is that $1800 total or $3300 ($1800 + $1500) in total. Also, is the sale from dinan or was it particular to your particular dealer/mechanic.


Sorry if i wasn't clear, 1800ish was for parts, 1500ish was labor. I also did the strut and shock tower braces, and ended up paying just over 4k out the door. THis was done directly at dinan, and if you visit their web site, or call any of their dealers, they can go into detail about any discounts going on right now.
Mike


----------



## mbanks21 (Aug 5, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> Are you only doing it for 3-series?


ANything with Dinan on it I can get for you


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

mottati said:


> Sorry if i wasn't clear, 1800ish was for parts, 1500ish was labor. I also did the strut and shock tower braces, and ended up paying just over 4k out the door. THis was done directly at dinan, and if you visit their web site, or call any of their dealers, they can go into detail about any discounts going on right now.
> Mike


Mike,
Actually, you were pretty clear. I was just hoping that it was $1800 all in.  
Nothing Dinan does is cheap.  
Ken


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> Mike,
> Nothing Dinan does is cheap.
> Ken


That's for sure!
Mike


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

mottati said:


> That's for sure!
> Mike


Mike,
Are you going to be instructing at Sear's Point in a couple of weeks?


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> Mike,
> Are you going to be instructing at Sear's Point in a couple of weeks?


Yeah, i will be there. My favorite track. I'll be trying some new dunlop r compound tires on my m5, assuming the weather is decent.
Mike


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

mottati said:


> Yeah, i will be there. My favorite track. I'll be trying some new dunlop r compound tires on my m5, assuming the weather is decent.
> Mike


Maybe I can try to get you as an instructor. In any case, I would love to get a ride in the m5 with the dinan upgrades. I'll see you up there. :thumbup:


----------



## jensenh (Jul 29, 2003)

mottati said:


> Yeah, i will be there. My favorite track. I'll be trying some new dunlop r compound tires on my m5, assuming the weather is decent.
> Mike


which event is this? what date? i've been to a couple NASA events up there. looking into actually driving my 5er on the track next time.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

jensenh said:


> which event is this? what date? i've been to a couple NASA events up there. looking into actually driving my 5er on the track next time.


BMW CCA Golden Gate Chapter HPDE Nov. 6 & 7.
http://www.ggc-bmw-cca.org/event.cfm?uidEvent=060D2597-BA69-5B2A-AC870E8C4AC460D4


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> Maybe I can try to get you as an instructor. In any case, I would love to get a ride in the m5 with the dinan upgrades. I'll see you up there. :thumbup:


I'll keep an eye out for you! Not usually too many e39s at the track. Mine is silver with imola/black interior. I'm won't know what tent i'll be instructing at until the day of the event, lets hope for dry weather!
Mike


----------

